# Eerie Manor; some day shots 2009



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm entering a local "best decorated house" contest, so I set the front yard up today for some pics. The winner gets a news segment some night next week from their house so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*a few more*


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks awesome - great cemetery scene!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

You know I like those columns a lot. Your baby is a really good creepy baby, because he's pale flesh & blue vs. ghost white and black. Your skellys sure enjoy their crosses don't they? You did a lot with a little space!


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 8, 2009)

Your house and yard are just perfect for this. It looks wonderful!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks so much! It's a small yard and we manage to get quite a bit into it w/o packing it full. There are still several little details to go out that add more to it; bats, chains, spanish moss, some hands coming out of the ground. I also have a second tombstone peeper to go near the first one so there will be animation as well.
I had to have a zombie baby this year! I love this little dude! The posable skellies are great. I have them doing different things each year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd vote for you - it looks great!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great little details and touches here and there. You did a good job of putting a lot of cool stuff in such a small area and not getting that overcrowded look. I absolutely love your columns and fence, great job all the way around. I'll keep my fingers crossed you to win. You would definantly have my vote if I was one of the contest judges, good luck!


----------



## Lovedove (Oct 20, 2009)

Liked the vulture on the gravestone .


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

JDub, can't see your photos here at work, but knowing all your work I'm going to go ahead and say great job (I'll confirm my thoughts when I get home)! lol


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking graveyard.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Love the tombstones.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I like the little skelly riding on the cross.

Great use of space! Looks excellent.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks great Jerry! The new monuments and stones really look good and the new columns are fantastic. I can't wait to get Silas out. I'll be up next week to see it in person. Nice job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Looks great Jerry! The new monuments and stones really look good and the new columns are fantastic. I can't wait to get Silas out. I'll be up next week to see it in person. Nice job!


Thanks Mark! Let me know when you plan to come out. Tuesday is bad but the rest of the week will work. We can go to Dave's too!:ninja:


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

tHAT IS VERY NICE,BUT WHERE DO YOU STORE IT ALL???


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

mickkell said:


> tHAT IS VERY NICE,BUT WHERE DO YOU STORE IT ALL???


Most of it goes into the garage. Small props go into bins on shelves in the basement. Storage is an issue for us and I really don't have room for much else. A friend of mine has a 4000 sq ft. warehouse on his property and said I could keep the big stuff there. I'm going to take him up on it, which means I can build more!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome graveyard. Love the DETAIL WORK and variety of your stones. You have a lot going on there but it all looks extremely well placed. Love the witch on the balcony too!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks fantastic, jdubbya! Love your tombstones, and your house looks perfect for decorating. Good luck with the contest!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> Great looking graveyard.





remylass said:


> Love the tombstones.





Revenant said:


> I like the little skelly riding on the cross.
> 
> Great use of space! Looks excellent.





madmomma said:


> Awesome graveyard. Love the DETAIL WORK and variety of your stones. You have a lot going on there but it all looks extremely well placed. Love the witch on the balcony too!





Bone To Pick said:


> Looks fantastic, jdubbya! Love your tombstones, and your house looks perfect for decorating. Good luck with the contest!


Thank you all very much! Truly appreciated!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The columns are totally awesome, i would love to see how you built them as i am planning some for 2010. The whole graveyard looks wonderful, you have some very nice stones there. I would say you have a very good shot at winning, great work.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

What about using all your site's potential: your entrance doorway with the balcony overhead would be perfect for adding an extra dose of creepiness. Making it creepy would link it better to the cemetery. I love your witch and tombstones!


----------



## Shaka (Jul 29, 2009)

Well done! I really like your tombstones and cemetary columns. I also like the witch up on the balcony. I bet that scares some of the little ones!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

debbie5 said:


> What about using all your site's potential: your entrance doorway with the balcony overhead would be perfect for adding an extra dose of creepiness. Making it creepy would link it better to the cemetery. I love your witch and tombstones!


Always open to ideas. Any suggestions for the doorway? Keep in mind we don't hand out candy at the front door. There is a walk through haunt down the driveway and into the garage.



Shaka said:


> Well done! I really like your tombstones and cemetary columns. I also like the witch up on the balcony. I bet that scares some of the little ones!


Thanks! The witch does make some of the young ones think twice about walking up.:jol:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am hoping you won the contest. You got my vote.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Did ya win?
The yard looks great.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

DeathTouch said:


> I am hoping you won the contest. You got my vote.





Haunted Bayou said:


> Did ya win?
> The yard looks great.


Nah..I was bested by another display. He had lots of lights (kind of Christmasy looking) but hey it was fun to give it a shot.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the cemetery ... great use of the space.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

It looks very good. Those columns with the Gargoyles you built this year make a very nice entrance.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Loving those columns....awesome display...sorry about getting bested


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Shoot, sorry you didn't win. Maybe next year do a Clark Griswold Halloween!


----------



## Old Crow (Nov 10, 2009)

The pillars match the house style and they're scaled really well for your space. I wish our community would hold a similar contest, then perhaps more folks would decorate for our favorite holiday! Were there others on your block who decorated as well?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'm gonna sound like a broken record, but those columns ARE very nice, and the tombstones are well done, and nice use of the space available. It looks rich and detailed without overcrowding.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Shoot, sorry you didn't win. Maybe next year do a Clark Griswold Halloween!


That would be funny!



Old Crow said:


> The pillars match the house style and they're scaled really well for your space. I wish our community would hold a similar contest, then perhaps more folks would decorate for our favorite holiday! Were there others on your block who decorated as well?


Thanks. There were only a few other on our street who put out anything (lights, a pumpkin, cutout on the door, etc) Within a three block radius there are a couple of other houses that did yard haunts.



Devils Chariot said:


> I'm gonna sound like a broken record, but those columns ARE very nice, and the tombstones are well done, and nice use of the space available. It looks rich and detailed without overcrowding.


Thanks for that! Appreciate it. We try to keep things in scale since the yard is small. It's working so far! A bigger space to work with would be fun but we make do.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice display. I am surprised you didn't win. Aren't you afraid to put all that stuff out there - that someone will "borrow" it?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Very nice display. I am surprised you didn't win. Aren't you afraid to put all that stuff out there - that someone will "borrow" it?


Very little of it "stayed" out for long. I normally leave a few cheap tombstones and a couple of skeletons out for effect. The rest stays in until Halloween day. I've never had anything stolen but don't want to start now.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Jdub, I dont know HOW I missed your haunt thread, but I just wanted to say yours has always been one of my favorites - you make such good use of your yard, and everything in it just looks perfect together, and with the house, the location on the street, etc. Every time I see it, I become inspired, and just really like it. Thanks for sharing, and so sorry I'm late - its not for lack of appreciation!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice JW...so clean looking


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dixie said:


> Jdub, I dont know HOW I missed your haunt thread, but I just wanted to say yours has always been one of my favorites - you make such good use of your yard, and everything in it just looks perfect together, and with the house, the location on the street, etc. Every time I see it, I become inspired, and just really like it. Thanks for sharing, and so sorry I'm late - its not for lack of appreciation!!





beelce said:


> Very nice JW...so clean looking


Thanks so much!
Funny becasue my wife and I were talking about the time when we scale back a bit and just do the front yard scene instead of the walk through haunt. The front yard display was where it all started and I will eventually have no problem reverting back to just that piece of it. It's small enough to be able to focus on a lot of little details and just big enough to give it an air of realism.
I have some night video taken by a friend and will post it soon. Never had video before!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The columns look like they belong to the house year round  It looks REALLY good.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are some awesome tombstones.Great posts for the cemetary fence too. Kudos.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great job, hope you won!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great looking setup! I love all the variety in the tombstones and the fence & columns are awesome. Just goes to show what can be accomplished in a small space. Very effective.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nicely done very detailed


----------

